

Two Little Words That Will Help You Sell More - arielm
http://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/two-little-words-that-will-help-you-sell-more.html

======
justinnoel
I'm working with our SaaS customer service and good support guys are always
natural on using these two words when a customer is looking for an
affirmation.

Just think that this is a good metric to add and see how specific words help
conversions and upsells for non-customers. Hopefully there's something more
automated that I can use to measure, though.

